# Bletchley Park G and D Blocks April 2016



## jsp77 (Apr 3, 2016)

*History* 
Bletchley Park was the central site for Britain's codebreakers during World War Two. Run by the Government Code and Cypher School (GC&CS), it regularly penetrated the secret communications of the Axis Powers – most importantly the German Enigma and Lorenz ciphers. The official historian of World War II British Intelligence has written; the "Ultra" intelligence produced at Bletchley shortened the war by two to four years, and that without it the outcome of the war would have been uncertain.

The first personnel of the Government Code and Cypher School (GC&CS) moved to Bletchley Park on 15 August 1939. The Naval, Military, and Air Sections were on the ground floor of the mansion, together with a telephone exchange, teleprinter room, kitchen, and dining room; the top floor was allocated to MI6. Construction of the wooden huts began in late 1939, and Elmers School, a neighbouring boarding school, was acquired for the Commercial and Diplomatic Sections.

The only direct enemy damage to the site was done 20–21 November 1940 by three bombs probably intended for Bletchley railway station; Hut 4, shifted two feet off its foundation, was winched back into place as work inside continued.

*Explore*
So having read various reports i decided to go and have a look for myself. Again a solo visit and thoroughly enjoyed my visit. I just wish i'd of had more time in D Block it was very rushed and most of photos were hand held.

On with the photos, i'll start with *G Block*











































*D Block* 























































Thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow......that is a stunner. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Apr 3, 2016)

Great stuff, thanks.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 3, 2016)

Brilliant find. Wouldn't mind going there someday.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazing collection of equipment and the ABC sign is an absolute gem I aint seen one of those for many years.Superb images here.


----------



## jmcjnr (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope they rescue that stuff and restore it. Meantime great shots. Makes me want to pay that place a visit. Jim.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 3, 2016)

Superb post. I've always wanted to visit the museum.


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2016)

Sound Job, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Apr 3, 2016)

Bloody hell I need to get back here! There's so much I didn't see. Love this report jsp77! Very nice photos too


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 3, 2016)

Loving this report jsp.I am loving that D block but did not realisee there was all that in D block,I had heard the rumours of it..I think I will certainly be going back


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 3, 2016)

Superb post, thank you.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, I looked at a lot of reports and never realised what was still there, just wish I had more time there.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2016)

Amazing, a lot more than I saw, must go back! 
Thanks for sharing such an amazing report!


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 4, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing, a lot more than I saw, must go back!
> Thanks for sharing such an amazing report!



Thanks UrbanX and yes you should.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 4, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing, a lot more than I saw, must go back!
> Thanks for sharing such an amazing report!



I've not been yet :O


----------



## ReverendJT (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, great post! I hadn't realised there was so much left in D block, I'll have to get myself back over there.


----------



## tazong (Apr 4, 2016)

Now thats what i call a bit of history and wonderfully captured.
Well done fella


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 5, 2016)

This is amazing. What were all of those valves on/in? I can't believe there's a replica of the bombe in there. Those rusted Weston Ammeters are rather nice too! By the looks of it there's 3 ranges there - Amps, milliamps, and maybe microamps but it could be a voltmeter at the very end. Love all of this old gear in here!


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Amazing just totally amazing

Thanks


----------

